# Left Behind: Episode I - The Cheesy Video



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 8, 2005)

I found this on the internet archive.

It's a 1941 video called 'THE RAPTURE'.

11 minutes of your life are required to view.

Classic (not modified) dispensational position.

Might be good for a laugh.

http://www.archive.org/stream/RAPTURE/RAPTURE.mp4


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 11, 2005)

where did you dig that up  you must be a real rapture fanatic


----------

